# Always Good For One Night



## Deleted member 30226 (Jan 18, 2021)

During COVID can be an iffy deal, but during normal times, I used to roll into the chapel at a hospital. Here's the deal: No one is looking in a hospital chapel to stab you, steal your gear, etc. Every now and then a janitor may roll by, but it's rare. Set the alarm for 430am or so. This way you can take the elevator to the cafeteria staging floor. Grab a meal off one of the rollers getting ready for delivery up to the rooms. Sit down, have a great meal and hit the road.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (Jan 20, 2021)

most hospitals have security, and even if they dont one of us walking around lookin like we do trying to find the chappel looks very out of place.
Shit I have been harassed going to the fucking emergency room for an actual emergency! Have you actually pulled this off?


----------



## Deleted member 30226 (Jan 22, 2021)

TheDesertMouse said:


> most hospitals have security, and even if they dont one of us walking around lookin like we do trying to find the chappel looks very out of place.
> Shit I have been harassed going to the fucking emergency room for an actual emergency! Have you actually pulled this off?


Many a time. In fact, earlier this year (before COVID was raging) I laid up in the UMKC hospital chapel as it's fairly close to the c/o down by the grain elevators. Granted, I simply have a long beard and a pack and no animals. Went in, registered, and simply wandered off. All hospitals are different, though. Some are partitioned off meaning ER is separate from everything else. Generally, they will let u wander off if you show them your bracelet or sticky on the shirt and say u are just going down to get a bite to eat at the cafeteria. I'll grab some pics next time. Sorry for late reply. Just wrapped up a ride to SLC and on the redeye back to Sin City ...


----------



## WanderLost (Apr 4, 2021)

Back in highschool me and a couple friends would go hangout in a hospital chapel that was right by a back entrance. Just use their phone and spin around in wheelchairs and shit. One time a lady walked in crying though, so you might have that happen. Lots of sad people with dying family in hospitals.


----------



## Deleted member 30226 (Apr 6, 2021)

WanderLost said:


> Back in highschool me and a couple friends would go hangout in a hospital chapel that was right by a back entrance. Just use their phone and spin around in wheelchairs and shit. One time a lady walked in crying though, so you might have that happen. Lots of sad people with dying family in hospitals.


Rang you. Tag. Your it.


----------

